# Things seen in Pittsburgh



## Chopstick (Jun 20, 2018)

@RustyShackleford @Viper1 
Enjoy

Pirates pitcher Steven Brault sang national anthem before Brewers-Pirates game


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 20, 2018)

Saw the highlight last night.  He spent some time with AAA Indy and I saw him pitch a few games.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 20, 2018)

That is one of my favorite pro sports venues.  A great stadium and organization.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 20, 2018)

That's very cool. I've heard worse. A lot worse.


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2018)

Pittsburgh will never beat Florida Man! I laugh at this thread.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> @RustyShackleford @Viper1
> Enjoy
> 
> Pirates pitcher Steven Brault sang national anthem before Brewers-Pirates game


That’s awesome.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 24, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> That is one of my favorite pro sports venues.  A great stadium and organization.


There is literally no bad seat in the house.  Robert Nutting is a complete jackwagon but at least we have a beautiful venue. ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2018)

AWP said:


> I laugh at this thread.


Some might even say you “scoff” at this thread.  But we don’t do that here


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 28, 2018)

@RustyShackleford  and @Viper1 while not actually "seen in Pittsburgh",  I saw a frigging giant black bear that hit been hit along 79 just before the Franklin exit today.  It was "yuuuuuuuuuuuuge".   We were cruising along at a pretty good clip so sadly no pics, but Mr. Chop is my witness.  I have never seen a bear struck along any highway in PA in my life.  
Poor Mr. Bear.  RIP


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 13, 2018)

This is exciting news for us yinzers(although this yinzer wont be able to ride it due to my damn neck fusion).  Good bye Logjammer, hello Steel Curtin.


----------

